# 50% 0ff Blu Rays,books and cd's



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

I saw this and thought someone might be interested. I don't buy discs there so I don't know how much of a deal this is. One day only.....http://www.bordersmedia.com/coup/coupon500701e.asp?cmpid=SA_20090702_REW


----------

